# Egg sharing abroad?



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

DP & I are seriously considering egg sharing to help us with the costs of our treatment. We will still have to pay quite a bit ourselves as we need ICSI and SSR ontop of the IVF treatment, so every little helps! We are at the stage of trying to pick a clinic. As well as UK centres we have also been looking at some Spanish clinics specifically IVI Alicante, but when we asked about egg sharing they didn't seem to recognise the concept. Is this something that is only done in the UK?

When I heard about non UK clinics becoming even more popular for those needing donor eggs because of the anonymity aspect, I thought European clinics would be desperate for donors. Especially in a country like Spain where so many local women have darker colouring. If so many English ladies are heading over there for donor eggs, do the Spanish clinics not need loads of blonde haired blue eyed donors?

Confoosed!


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Morning Marie,

    I too tried to find out about egg share abroad but i never did get any definate answer i'm afraid! I asked teh question on the International board for Spain and was recommended that i tried ceram as there are lots of ladies having Donor treatment there and surely they may prefer a English donor?? Anyway i Pm'd & emailed Ruth the english co-ordinator direct on: [email protected] But I did not get any reply at all. Maybe have a go you might get a better responce.

I also thought about it because of the anonymity aspect & that how bad can a few weeks in the sun be? But to be honest because we also need SSR & ICSI (my DP had a vasectomy too but we decided to go straight for this as it was 9 years ago) i thought it's just best to stay in the UK because all that travelling backwards and forwards would be a little hard for us. I also re-thought about the anonymity basis & to be honest it really no longer bothers me. I am egg sharing to help another couple, I am sure they will do whats best for their child in respects of telling them how they came into the world with a little help from myself, But their birth mother will always be their mother i am mearly just a helping hand who gave up some cells that probably would of been flushed down the loo if not.


----------

